# Blue Amano Shrimp



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I just inherited four Amano shrimp and one of them that was in a separate tank is very blue the other three were transparent. With a Google search I read that they can achieve this colour by eating certain algae and will revert if the algae is taken away. I am wondering since one of the tanks has Subwasertang if that might be what this one was eating?

Its very interesting to see it next to the other three Amano's I now have seven Amano shrimp.









Cheers,
Sean


----------

